# Wall bed



## cheyoru (Jul 20, 2015)

I am fairly new at this but I am hoping to find some good suggestions as to how to get/build a wall bed to rotate/swivel mechanism. 

I am thinking about building something similar to: http://www.artigianiincitta.it/prodotto/letto-scomparsa-modello-matrimoniale-girevole/

Here is a video for the functioning mechanism: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZPftqiGXuc

Any ideas as to how to make it work elegantly?

Thank you!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm sure that hardware is proprietary to the fabricator. I'm guessing if you're able to purchase the gear, the rest of the construction and installation will be made available if not obvious.


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

Kind of reminds me of the old comedy/horror films from the '50s like Abbot and Costello used to make.


----------



## cheyoru (Jul 20, 2015)

Unfortunately I agree that the hardware might be proprietary for that wall bed. However, does anyone have an idea as to how it can be made to work without that specific hardware?


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

1stly for me, it would take a hands on disassembly of the parts then attempt to discover whether some, all or none of the components were existing off the shelf items. I'm guessing some are not; however, the Murphy/wall storage bed hrdwr has been available for ages. I never heard of a rotating vertical lift wall bed prior to the video provided. I used the link from the video, an Italian Co., the bed is under "Smart bed" but I can't find any info on hardware with a translator.

For sure all the swivel hrdwr is encased in the white rectangular box at the top and I think the white object on the floor is a guide assist and locking mech for the book shelf.

P.S. Sweet Willy If I haven't mentioned it before that's one regal puppy head, looks like my late shepherd Harley. He's on his back doing the Harley shuffle in my sig pic


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Google is your friend.

"Murphy Bed Hardware"


----------



## cheyoru (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks Gihdrah, that's a very specific answer. As far as MT Stringer's comment, Google is my friend indeed. That's how I found this helpful forum. I have been researching the mess out of this in English and Italian using Google and other sites. I've even called Italy to speak to them about this but I've gotten now answer. I think it goes without saying that Google is everyone's friend by now. :yes:


----------



## drabottcustom (Aug 30, 2015)

We recently built a hidden murphy bed. You do need the hardware, otherwise it will be a nightmare to open/close it.


----------



## thumbs (Aug 7, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but I guess others too have stumbled across this when searching for this subject. I have seen a version of this bed. I think the company that sold them called them for revolving beds or something. It is nothing magic from what I could see in the showroom. Regular vertical drop down murphy bed mounted to a revolving door. 

The cabinet was thicker walled then I was first aware of until the TV shelf revolved back on out came the bed. On the very top of the revolving door there was a steel hinge. Same on the bottom. The hinges had traces/grooves/tracks where they glided when the door revolved. When the turn was completed the hinges fell into another groove and locked the revolving mechanism. 

If you look for DIY secret revolving doors you will find many clever ways to go about it. One for instance used the swivel mount from a boat seat. Then that seat swivel will take all of or most all of the actual weight of the structure and the upper and lower long support arms/hinges will just make sure it all stays in place, and help locking the structure in the right position. 

Now yo can find yourself an Ikea cabinet that will fit your needs, get a boat seat swivel for less then 50 $ and spend 300 $ on murphy bed hardware and you are almost there. Make sure to use some thick mdf or real hard wood to strengthen the structure of the Ikea cabinet and you should have such a setup for say less then 700 $ altogether.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

All the hardware might be available in the form of a kit. I've seen many Murphy bed kits, but nothing like shown in the video. Very neat.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I mistakenly said Hollywood when it should have been Murphy bed.


----------

